# Paph stones ‘FV’ x praestans



## cabnc (May 28, 2022)

I don’t recall who I bought this from but likely a forum member


----------



## Ozpaph (May 29, 2022)

Its very nice.
'stonei', I think


----------



## cabnc (May 29, 2022)

Yes, stonei, spell check got me


----------



## Ozpaph (May 30, 2022)

a nice mix of both parents


----------

